# New PB!!!!! Monster



## Specknreds (Nov 14, 2009)

Had a great day on the water today. We were catching Specks as fast as we could throw out under a bunch of birds diving, when the MONSTER Reds moved in. It was a school of Reds that all over 25lbs. All of us hooked up at once. It was CRAZY :? . We had drags singing everywhere. The guy in the front had the least amount of line so I cranked the big motor to chase him down. Don't forget I'm still fighting my own fish. Talk about multitasking!!!! The other guy broke his red off on the first run his red made. We got the first red in the boat and then I could focus on my battle. Something was different about mine. He stripped enough line that I could see the spool three different times. After coaching these Freshwater guys on how to chase a fish down, I was able to get over the top of him and wear him down. I was only using 12lbs test :shock: We took some quick pictures and released all of the big reds. I wish I would have weighed mine. I didn't want to keep him out of the water too long. The biggest had to be close to 40lbs. This is the biggest I've ever caught on rod n reel. I speared a 50 +lb'er while spear fishing years ago.






















Beautiful sunset while pulling back to the dock.





Oh yea! We also kept 25 Specks for the frying pan.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2009)

WoW man!!!! Sounds like you had a blast!!!!! Congratz on the new PB!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 14, 2009)

A lot of people end up killing those bulls round here because of improper releases of stressed fish. Hope yours lived after the release. 

Awesome fish. I know that was a fight on that light line.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome man! nice fish.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice! I just love catching redfish. They are such an awesome fish.


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 15, 2009)

:shock: Wow! That's a great fish! Congrats!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new PB ! Wow! 8)


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome awesome fish!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 15, 2009)

Way to go Lawson, nice ones for sure and congrats on your PB =D>


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 15, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> A lot of people end up killing those bulls round here because of improper releases of stressed fish. Hope yours lived after the release.
> 
> Awesome fish. I know that was a fight on that light line.



I can assure you that We did the best we could. I tried to keep them out of the water for less than a minute. We only pulled two of the ones we caught out of the water. We would run them through the water until they swam off on their own. I had to get pictures of that beast. We didn't weigh or measure because we were worried about stressing them further. We fished the area for over a hour and never saw any of the 8 30 + pounders float to the surface. The other ones were unhooked in the water with a Arc dehooker. I'm a firm believer in these devises. I've been chasing big tuna, tarpon, wahoo, and etc all my life and have learned how to subdue them quickly to prevent stressing them anymore than you need too. That is why I made the comment about teaching the guys I was with on how to chase down a fish. 

Thanks everyone. If you have never had a fish spool your reel, it is a rush!!!!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Great Day for you guys! WAY TO GO! =D> and looks like a good fish fry coming up too


----------



## fish devil (Nov 15, 2009)

:twisted: Sounds like one of those "Dream" days. =D> Great job out there.


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever bought a replica mount? I wasn't going to mount it, but the more I look at the pictures, the prettier that beast gets. I found a site that would do a half mount for $180 and a whole for $388. This seems a little cheap but the work I saw looked really good.

Heck, I still have the measurements from a 98" Sailfish that I cought 13 years ago and never had a mount made.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 17, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> FishinsMyLife said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people end up killing those bulls round here because of improper releases of stressed fish. Hope yours lived after the release.
> ...


That's good to hear. Not enough people take responsibility or care enough to worry about the fish after the fight. Awesome spottail (again)


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2009)

Good job Spec =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats. =D> 

I've got a buddy that does some awesome skin mounts and replicas but I think he's kinda pricey. He's won a couple of awards for his fish this year.


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 17, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Congrats. =D>
> 
> I've got a buddy that does some awesome skin mounts and replicas but I think he's kinda pricey. He's won a couple of awards for his fish this year.



If it isn't too much trouble, could you ask him how much a 48-50" Redfish mount would be? I believe that it is going to be hard to beat the price this company gave me. They mass produce the molds and have a team of artist paint the replicas to your picture. They also specialize in saltwaterfish. I am considering quality over cost. I contacted the guy who mounted my 8 & 10lbs bass that won him two awards and he wanted almost a $1000 bucks :shock: and this is with my "friend discount" :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## switchback (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats on the great fish and the new PB.


----------

